# Replacing Fireplace Tile



## doldroyd (Nov 10, 2008)

I am replacing the tile around my fireplace. I demoed the tiles on the floor just in front of the fireplace without any problem today. However, the first tile I removed on the face came off with all the Sheetrock as well! Obviously I stopped there but now am wondering how to get the rest of the tile off and how I am going to repair the hole I made? 

I really don't want to have to pull the mantle...any advice?


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

There is really no way of removing the tile without messing up the sheetrock. And if you manage to get the tile off the wall by peeling the sheetrock paper off you are not going to have a good surface for the new tile. What you can do is screw some hardibacker over the existing tile making damn sure you are hitting the studs and also not hitting any pipes or wiring with the screws. You are gonna have to get a concrete bit and a concrete impact drill to drill through the hardi backer and the old tile to get to the studs.Then tile over the hardibacker which is a tile backer board. You just have to figure out how to finish the edges because there is gonna be about a half inch to 5/8 of tile and hardibacker there. But honestly It seems like removing the mantle and ripping the sheetrock and tile off together is a easier route beleive it or not. Post some pics.


----------



## doldroyd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fireplace tile*

That actually doesn't sound like a bad idea. I wish I would have done that to begin with. I have about 1" room to play so I don't think there would be a problem with depth. Also, I exposed a stud when I pulled the one tile off may I should pull one across the top and on the other side so I know where the studs are.

Question though, can I just tile right over the top of the existing tile?

Here are some pics.

Any other advice would be great appreciated!


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

Now that I see what you got there, I would take the wooden mantle off and remove the sheetrock and tile, Then start over. It would be the easiest believe it or not. If you go the route with screwing the hardibacker through the existing tile you will have to contend with the edge around your firebox. You can't even move the firebox out to make it flush with the new tile cause then you might have clearance issues with the stack inside the wall. Redo it from scratch you will be glad you did. Also I wouldn't attempt to tile over the existing tile it won't last, you will be picking tile up off the floor every day. Good luck.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

To do it properly, you should start fresh unfortunately. As "Con" said, you'll be glad you did in the long run........


----------

